# Port samba410 build itself 2 times before install



## obsigna (Sep 8, 2019)

This occured to me since the upgrade form net/samba48 to net/samba410 last month. The steps to reproduce are:

`cd /usr/ports/net/samba410`
`make deinstall`
`make install clean`

The first 2 times, I wondered why the hell samba takes that long to build - (not that it was a snap before, but now ...). Finally, I saw, that the port builds everything exactly 2 times, i.e. 2 times the run from 1 to 4500+++ before it installs the built products. Is there a workaround? Here I need samba only on a quite slow system, and I don’t want all the Poettering stuff on my machines which would be dragged-in when installing the package which is configured to use net/avahi.

My net/samba410 config is:

```
┌───────────────────────────── samba410-4.10.8 ────────────────────────────────┐
│ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │
│ │ [ ] ADS             Active Directory client(implies LDAP)                │ │
│ │ [ ] AD_DC           Active Directory Domain Controller                   │ │
│ │ [x] AESNI           Accelerated AES crypto functions(amd64 only)         │ │
│ │ [ ] CLUSTER         Clustering                                           │ │
│ │ [ ] CUPS            CUPS printing system support                         │ │
│ │ [ ] DEBUG           Build with debugging support                         │ │
│ │ [ ] DEVELOPER       With developer framework(implies NTVFS)              │ │
│ │ [x] DOCS            Build and/or install documentation                   │ │
│ │ [ ] FAM             File Alteration Monitor                              │ │
│ │ [ ] GLUSTERFS       GlusterFS                                            │ │
│ │ [ ] GPGME           GpgME                                                │ │
│ │ [ ] LDAP            LDAP client                                          │ │
│ │ [ ] MANDOC          Build manpages from DOCBOOK templates                │ │
│ │ [ ] NTVFS           Build *DEPRECATED* NTVFS file server                 │ │
│ │ [ ] PROFILE         Profiling data                                       │ │
│ │ [ ] QUOTAS          Disk quota                                           │ │
│ │ [ ] SPOTLIGHT       Spotlight                                            │ │
│ │ [x] SYSLOG          Syslog logging support                               │ │
│ │ [x] UTMP            UTMP accounting                                      │ │
│ │─────────────────────── GSSAPI Security API support ──────────────────────│ │
│ │ (*) GSSAPI_BUILTIN  GSSAPI support via bundled Heimdal                   │ │
│ │ ( ) GSSAPI_MIT      GSSAPI support via security/krb5                     │ │
│ │───────────────────────────────── ZEROCONF ───────────────────────────────│ │
│ │ ( ) AVAHI           Zeroconf support via Avahi                           │ │
│ │ (*) MDNSRESPONDER   Zeroconf support via mDNSResponder                   │ │
│ │─────────────────────────────────── DNS ──────────────────────────────────│ │
│ │ ( ) NSUPDATE        Use samba NSUPDATE utility for AD DC                 │ │
│ │ ( ) BIND911         Use Bind 9.11 as AD DC DNS server frontend           │ │
│ │ ( ) BIND914         Use Bind 9.14 as AD DC DNS server frontend           │ │
│ └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤
│                       <  OK  >            <Cancel>                           │
└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```


----------

